# ASA State Championship Belt Buckles



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Went to the state championship this weekend and found out they were not awarding belt buckles this year. I really hate to see us loose that. Has anyone else ran into this yet?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't think GA has done buckles for a long time now.......I could be wrong, but I don't think we do that here either.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Ms don't do it wish we did get them they look nice


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Va. is not giving them out either, plaques only.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the buckles are not being given out for TN either...just plaques.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They were nice while they lasted.

Wish they were still giving them out.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not sure if every state is run the same way but in OK, i understand that $5 from every entry fee at every qualifier goes into a fund for the awards at state. 

Maybe Tallcatt will chime in but from the outside looking in, it appears that it works in TX because of high attendance at a high number of qualifiers, tight management of the funds and also the support of the buckle manufacturer (Gist). 

No matter how they do it, I sure am appreciative that they do.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We may of had a low turn out of qualifiers this year. Don't know.

I'm sure the awards price goes up every year like everything else does.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Virginia did plaques this year..... In past years we had belt buckles but they were nothing like Texas buckles!! Just nice looking basic brass buckles with enamel paint.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Everything is bigger in Texas! lain:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Virginia did plaques this year..... In past years we had belt buckles but they were nothing like Texas buckles!! Just nice looking basic brass buckles with enamel paint.


I think all the other states were doing the same buckles, I'm sure they were from the same provider.....

Kinda black with red ASA in the center.....I think?????


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

reylamb said:


> I think all the other states were doing the same buckles, I'm sure they were from the same provider.....
> 
> Kinda black with red ASA in the center.....I think?????


That's what the NC ones looked like.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Was disappointed myself, plaque is a cheapo too, the year is just a sticker not even brass stamped. Then again they can't do much being the turn out is so dismal.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Like Nick I was also very disappointed myself it went from .This too this.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I was a bit let down too but,.... without a bumper crop of shooters...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It was changed because people wanted something different....texas buckles are bought purchased by their shooters.... if your state wants buckles likke there's.....get a sponsor....

We gave big silver bowls here in florida.....but that c hanged this year...as my company went private....to international public...


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Who are "people"??? I know of no one who was asked that question.


bhtr3d said:


> It was changed because people wanted something different....texas buckles are bought purchased by their shooters.... if your state wants buckles likke there's.....get a sponsor....
> 
> We gave big silver bowls here in florida.....but that c hanged this year...as my company went private....to international public...


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh, and who is asking for sponsors? I know of no one asking for sponsors or any help for that matter. Maybe just a simple letter from Mike to those who have shot ASA tournaments asking for sponsorships etc. would be helpful. There are a lot of shooters who own businesses. 



bhtr3d said:


> It was changed because people wanted something different....texas buckles are bought purchased by their shooters.... if your state wants buckles likke there's.....get a sponsor....
> 
> We gave big silver bowls here in florida.....but that c hanged this year...as my company went private....to international public...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Oh, and who is asking for sponsors? I know of no one asking for sponsors or any help for that matter. Maybe just a simple letter from Mike to those who have shot ASA tournaments asking for sponsorships etc. would be helpful. There are a lot of shooters who own businesses.


No, ...asa provides the awards....the states that have other awardss...like Florida's, Texas's, oklahoma's...they come from an outside source. ...

The belt buckles was voted by your directors.....speak to them....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

These states did there own marketing. ....for the big buckles....the big silver bowls...the personalized terry towels...you are who make your state....its the involvement of each of you in your state to make it what it is...


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I liked the belt buckles.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Let me clarify some things about our buckles here in Texas.

We *DO NOT *have sponsors that supply the buckles. We have been giving buckles since 2005. For the first two years they were financed by a raffle at state. This was kinda scary because if the raffle did not do well the state director had to foot the bill. We always covered the cost but it was very close. Going into the 2007 season we had a meeting with all our club reps. In the meeting we decided to raise our entry fees to finance the buckles. The shooters love the buckles and had no problem with the higher entry fees. The club gets their share of the entry fee, the shooter payback gets their share, ASA gets their portion and the remaining goes into the award fund. We also get a trailer donated each year that we raffle off at state. The proceeds from this raffle help up to buy really nice plaques and medallions for the Youth classes and all Eagle classes that we award at our state qualifiers. 

Our buckles are financed thru a portion of the entry fee paid by the shooters. Our award program is very important to our shooters and is one of the things that makes the Texas ASA Federation so successful.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Tallcatt said:


> Let me clarify some things about our buckles here in Texas.
> 
> We *DO NOT *have sponsors that supply the buckles. We have been giving buckles since 2005. For the first two years they were financed by a raffle at state. This was kinda scary because if the raffle did not do well the state director had to foot the bill. We always covered the cost but it was very close. Going into the 2007 season we had a meeting with all our club reps. In the meeting we decided to raise our entry fees to finance the buckles. The shooters love the buckles and had no problem with the higher entry fees. The club gets their share of the entry fee, the shooter payback gets their share, ASA gets their portion and the remaining goes into the award fund. We also get a trailer donated each year that we raffle off at state. The proceeds from this raffle help up to buy really nice plaques and medallions for the Youth classes and all Eagle classes that we award at our state qualifiers.
> 
> ...


Them are very nice love to have one


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes those Texas buckles are very nice! Heck, I would have been happy with the black paint ASA one like pictured a few posts up, just because the buckles were unique and something that only came around one time a year. It made having one very desirable to me. The plaques look very cheap IMO. If it weren't for the state shoot being just 30 miles from my house this year, I wouldn't even attend it for a chance at a plaque and $40-60.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> Yes those Texas buckles are very nice! Heck, I would have been happy with the black paint ASA one like pictured a few posts up, just because the buckles were unique and something that only came around one time a year. It made having one very desirable to me. The plaques look very cheap IMO. If it weren't for the state shoot being just 30 miles from my house this year, I wouldn't even attend it for a chance at a plaque and $40-60.


Exactly, I believe the lack of belt buckles will hurt attendance.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think I have shot my last one .I wanted to add another belt buckle to my collection.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I talked to Dee at Metropolis about this very thing. Essentially there had been requests for something different than the belt buckles. He stated that eventually the buckles would return.

before anyone asks... no time frame was given on the buckles return.


TallCat those Texas Buckles are awesome.

and if anyone is in the Kansas City Area this week end we are having the Kansas ASA State Championship and we will be awarding buckles this year.

Marc


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think what would be nice to change up a little on the buckles is in that blank bar is to have the state's name listed....Just a thought ....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice buckles....just thought I would show what Florida been giving in the past.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

I shot the Georgia state shoot last weekend and they had buckles on the sign in table still in plastic. I dont know if they were given away because I stunk it up as usual but the buckles were there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> I think what would be nice to change up a little on the buckles is in that blank bar is to have the state's name listed....Just a thought ....


I was thinking year, but state would be nice too.

I really like those cups. Wouldn't mind competing for them vs the belt buckles.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Nice buckles....just thought I would show what Florida been giving in the past.


Those are great awards !!! Very nice.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

If they go away from buckles I will no longer participate at the federation level. Heck we didn't have any qualifiers this year. Just a state shoot that I have to drive 2 1/2 hours to.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

If Va. goes back to belt buckles (which I hope they do), they should consider this. Everyone would want one of these..


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Or this..


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Ms don't do it wish we did get them they look nice


Mississippi did last year, I have one. Im not what they had this year, no way I was driving 3 1/2 hours just to get my butt whooped!


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

This just goes to show you that people are going to WHINE AND COMPLAIN no matter what you do. For several years we heard people complain that they didn't like the cheap pot metal belt buckles that were given out at the ASA state shoots. And that they would like something nicer, more like the plaques they give out at the ASA Pro-ams. So we decided to go with, what I think is a nice plaque. And what happens, now everyone is complaining about the plaques! SMH


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

There's a difference between constructive criticism and whining, I think we all want to make things better and bring more competition out. Don't make it personal and criticize those who are supporting on a state level. There is quite a difference between the Pro/Am plaques and these for our state, i dont believe there would be any complaints about a quality plaque. However the buckles were popular in our state, it kinda set them apart from the run of the mill local type plaques. 

Again, no one asked around here if we wanted plaques, bottom line is they cost less and to be honest that's obvious. 

Our state shoots for the most part have had dismal turnouts, I'm thankful there still going. It's pretty much about the kids in it now and just going to have fun. There is not enough draw to bring enough shooters out for the adult classes so I would like to see as little as possible to hinder future events. 

I feel pretty certain fund raising could be done to support these shoots, what I'm saying is no one is asking for help. 



n2bows said:


> This just goes to show you that people are going to WHINE AND COMPLAIN no matter what you do. For several years we heard people complain that they didn't like the cheap pot metal belt buckles that were given out at the ASA state shoots. And that they would like something nicer, more like the plaques they give out at the ASA Pro-ams. So we decided to go with, what I think is a nice plaque. And what happens, now everyone is complaining about the plaques! SMH


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We had 14 in my class - Open C
1 in womens Open B
1 in womens Open A
2 in Known 50
6 in Known 45
9 in Women's known 40

I know the guys I brought down all wanted to win a belt buckle. All I can speak for is the 9 shooters that came down from Sage Creek. 

Don't know if they will be too excited about it next year if the award is not nicer. JMO.

I'm not whining and complaining. 

Just wanted to know why the change. Thanks for the answer.

I just don't think "everybody" wanted something different.

I know you can't please "everybody".


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I did not make it personal. I did not call anyone by name. And there were some post in this thread that were not constructive criticism. And I was not talking about any state in particular. My point was, that a lot of people from several states had been compaining about the buckles. 



shootstraight said:


> There's a difference between constructive criticism and whining, I think we all want to make things better and bring more competition out. Don't make it personal and criticize those who are supporting on a state level. There is quite a difference between the Pro/Am plaques and these for our state, i dont believe there would be any complaints about a quality plaque. However the buckles were popular in our state, it kinda set them apart from the run of the mill local type plaques.
> 
> Again, no one asked around here if we wanted plaques, bottom line is they cost less and to be honest that's obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I have three or four of the painted belt buckles i personally think there cheap there in a box some where with dust on them.i would not even take a trophy they collect dust,I would really like a buckle like texas gives out.i am friends with the asa director and we are working on it,this year it's plaques .with all that said I would still support the state shoot no matter what.not in it for the money or trophies but ,just love the sport.me and my friends have a sheriffs badge that we pass out ,the won who wins gets the badge untill the next turn.then he must win to keep it.you talking about fun.and talking smack,when your sheriff for the week .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the sheriff idea. :thumb:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Like stated above the numbers for these state shoots (at least ours in VA) is and has been pretty poor. I would like to think that you would draw 150-200 shooters for the state shoot but in truth it isn't happening.
Just this year for us:
Open A only had a first place trophy because there weren't enough shooters in the class for a 2nd place.
Hunter Class...same deal
Unlimited...only one shooter...me
Seniors Open...same as Open A... and the list goes on like that.

Also...why a Known 45 *AND* a Known 50. Couldn't those two classes be combined. I mean really, those 5 yards make that much differnce.

NICE plaques would be one thing, but I will say they were cheap and not even brass plates to put on them just a sticker "2013". I like the idea for the state being put on on it and would add that the class you won in would be nice. I would be willing to wait to recieve something to that standard.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd pay $30 to shoot the state vs $25 if that would help. lain:

I know money doesn't go far these days.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Bo Bob said:


> Like stated above the numbers for these state shoots (at least ours in VA) is and has been pretty poor. I would like to think that you would draw 150-200 shooters for the state shoot but in truth it isn't happening.
> Just this year for us:
> Open A only had a first place trophy because there weren't enough shooters in the class for a 2nd place.
> Hunter Class...same deal
> ...


Most shooters want to shoot the same class that they shoot at the Pro-am level. And we tried combining some of the classes before. And it creates a lot more problems than it is worth


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Also...why a Known 45 *AND* a Known 50. Couldn't those two classes be combined. I mean really, those 5 yards make that much differnce.


The difference in the classes is not really about the yardage.

In OK and TX.... and maybe everywhere, K45 and K50 was combined as "men's known" until this year. 

I won out of k45 last year and supported the change to split the classes this year with the other k50 shooters. Basically, the average k50 shooter didn't want to be the schoolyard bully that ultimately prevented k45 from growing. 

Well, it vacated us from the k45 ranks and the class has done well. The downside is that it killed the system for us (k50) because there are so few of us. 

Just Sunday I talked to Tallcat about an idea of partially recombining the classes at the state level into one pool where the money and awards are one but the k50 shooters shoot the pro stake and the k45 shooters continue shooting their stake. I know there are issues but I think it would be accepted and a positive change. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

My wife ( Bowgirl2466 ) won the Georgia Womens Hunter this past weekend and they are sending her a buckle. We shot it all on Saturday and weren't there Sunday.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I can see both of the above two statements and can see the reasoning.

I still would like to see the numbers grow.

Possibily do away with the qualifiers and raise the amount to shoot the state shoot to $30 or $35. I mean, what are we really "qaulifying" for; to be one of 5 guys shooting in that class. Basically all the qualifier is and an extra enterance fee to go the the ASA, not like they are turning shooters away. Make the state shoot open to anyone who can come that day. Like Nick said get some businesses in to help donate some things or help in sponsering, give away some really nice door prizes. Im sure that some local resturants would throwout some gift certificates if they new that they could be promoted some how at the shoot.

I know that there is more headache to all of this than most of us will ever know. Just trying to see the "ASA State Shoot" be more of an event.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The buckles may have been "cheap" but they were something you only had a shot at winning one time a yr and could wear/show off at the Pro/Am shoots. I would have been perfectly content with getting one of those at least once. You can't exactly carry a plaque around to a Pro/Am or anywhere else without looking like a moron, and after a while, plaques just take up wall space and collect dust. I got to the point with local shoot plaques that I just stopped taking them; the only one on my wall is from the Pro/Am I podium finished at, and the rest are in a box stored in an outbuilding. The buckles from TX are VERY VERY nice...maybe something like that would have been better than the cheaper looking ones. Then again I'm sure after you have won so many of them that they become scrap junk anyway...but I don't exactly have that problem. LOL 

It's a good question as to why the state shoot turnouts are so low. A good question indeed. I say again....if it weren't for it being 30 miles or so from my house this year, I wouldn't be going to it myself. I think maybe it's because by the time the July dates come around, people are starting to get a little burned out on shooting and the 90+ degrees and 90% humidity don't help any either. That seems to be my case here lately. In the early part of the year I was gunho archery...I stayed on all the archery forums; making at least 20 visits a day and during breaks at work during the night. Now I might cruise by here once every couple days. I picked my bow up Saturday for the first time in about 2 weeks...hadn't shot it any since putting it up after a local 3D shoot last month. Wont pick it up again til Saturday when we go to the State shoot. And then it will probably be in the case until the Classic.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bob that's a great idea, get rid of the qualifier and raise the state price a bit. Come on qualify, really! Has anyone ever not qualified? Here's what I see needs to happen. State and regional directors get together and discuss how much money will it take to put on a quality tournament, what will it take to draw people to this shoot?

Once you come up with a dollar amount then the discussion turns to how can we raise the money. Rineharts shoots do it all the time, are there some ideas that could be used from their shoots?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think we need to keep the qualifiers, JMO. That is how the ASA keeps some revenue coming in. Just raise the price of it too by $5 to go into an award fund.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I was also sad that there weren't any buckles
Ive checked into it and i can get buckles made for our virginia shoots.
If we raised the the cost a bit and still held qualifiers, each club could put in money towards the cost.
We have to buy a minimum of 100 buckles (about 4 year supply) to get them made custom.
We only have 4 asa clubs here so the cost per club would be between $300 and $500 each. Depending on the quality of buckle we purchased.
What do you guys think?
A $500 investment for a 4 year supply, not too bad.
Maybe with nice awards the attendance would grow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> I can see both of the above two statements and can see the reasoning.
> 
> I still would like to see the numbers grow.
> 
> ...


This would "wreck" our program. We have 30 ASA clubs in Texas. Twenty one of these clubs had a qualifier this year (2013). This was the biggest shoot of the year for each of these clubs. Our clubs depend on their ASA qualifier for income as most of our qualifiers average over 100 shooters with some going over 200 shooters. We have a very strong Shooter of the Year Program. The SOY program gives shooters the incentive to go to multiple events.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have some ideas. These ideas are "local" suggestions. Of course they need to be fleshed out..........

- Some states could get together for ordering nicer buckles for better pricing. Nice buckles don't have to be as "nice" as what Texas provides. From what I've found I'm fairly certain we can have nice buckles for no more than $125 or so.
- Possibly silver bowls or cups. Modest buckles, engraved medallions or engraved nice medals for low participation classes, novice classes and non-adult classes.
- Nice buckles would be only for 1st place in a class that has at least 5 or more shooters.
- Charge a few dollars more for the qualifiers with the funds going into the awards fund.
- Charge significantly more for adult classes that are NOT novice. Bow Novice and Open C would not receive the fancier buckles and consequently the entry fee would not be _significantly _more. 
- Charge a few dollars more for non-adult and novice classes.
- I have a couple of ideas for sponsorship. Sponsors expect some benefit. Selling the benefit of sponsoring is a different and big project which includes selling the game to more archers. EVERYONE can and should participate in the promotion of the game. 

Some of these ideas may be roundly rejected by some shooters. But let's remember that the novice classes in ASA don't win SOY awards either. We have to start somewhere and at this point "fancy" (more expensive) awards are not fiscally possible.

We should be careful when we talk about combining essentially a semi-pro class (K50) and an amateur class (K45) for awards. It is a fact that the number of archers shooting K45 is growing steadily and nothing should be done that could possibly injure this growth. To all those that think I'm favoring K45 because I shoot in it, I have won out of K45.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> I was also sad that there weren't any buckles
> Ive checked into it and i can get buckles made for our virginia shoots.
> If we raised the the cost a bit and still held qualifiers, each club could put in money towards the cost.
> We have to buy a minimum of 100 buckles (about 4 year supply) to get them made custom.
> ...


I will PM you some info may help.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great idea marcie .

I would think that if every state would participate then it would go through the ASA .They could get a much better deal on the price .

The old style belt buckles were good enough for me .

Or how about if you win ,you get the option of buying a belt buckle for a little more.Once there ordered they could engrave the state it's for on it somewhere.

If anyone out there would rather have a plack ,I'll trade you a plack for a belt buckle .

On a side note .I sure hope they didn't make that poor young girl that shot through the chronograph pay for it .There was a guy right there looking for speed ,why didn't he say something to her like a little higher .They had it set high to start with and also had you shooting down wards.
The guy sure didn't make her feel good about it .Plus the whole family just started shooting this year .Not a good way to help get new shooters started .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Great idea marcie .
> 
> I would think that if every state would participate then it would go through the ASA .They could get a much better deal on the price .
> 
> ...


I heard about the "double lunged" chronograph............ How was the penetration?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

She only got about 10" I dont think her field points were sharp .But she hit it in the sweet spot ,it didn't go far .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Wasn't the girls fault at all, I felt bad for her, she was embarrassed and shouldn't have been.









Kent, some good ideas, I'd just like to see some changes that would help grow attendance. I think ASA should step in and purchase at bulk to help states get better rates on trophies, no matter what they are.

On another note, I agree with what John has been saying for a while now. Open state shoots up to an outlaw class, shoot what you bring, that way no one is left out, it will only raise revenue. So what if the pro/ams don't do that, why not allow the states to do it?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I still believe the clubs should hold qualifiers mostly because it makes shooters attend their shoots. 
The club that hosts the state shoot definately puts more work into it but they also reap the benefits of the added income. To open the shoots up to anyone without qualifying really doesnt benefit the other clubs. 

Clubs dont make a lot on the qualifiers, $10 for club, $5 for ASA and $10 for payback. To deprive the other clubs of the added income is not benefitial to the organization.

We did a shooter of the year about three years ago and I think it would of been a success if ALL the clubs were on board and promoted it like they should. Perhaps we'll try again next year as it did make shooters attend multiple qualifiers to collect SOY points.

I really think we can get together as a state and get some nice buckles and other awards. It will be a slow process but I believe it will grow the attendance over time.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> I still believe the clubs should hold qualifiers mostly because it makes shooters attend their shoots.
> The club that hosts the state shoot definately puts more work into it but they also reap the benefits of the added income. To open the shoots up to anyone without qualifying really doesnt benefit the other clubs.
> 
> Clubs dont make a lot on the qualifiers, $10 for club, $5 for ASA and $10 for payback. To deprive the other clubs of the added income is not benefitial to the organization.
> ...


Payback for a qualifier??? Are you saying there is a payback if you win your class in the qualifer??


I can see where having a "qualifer" helps a ranges attendance. I just think its a joke to call it a qualifer, basically you pay the money and you have qualified.

An outlaw class would be a great addition. There are those out there that would shoot but they ARE NOT going to turn their bows down for the state shoot. Would having an Outlaw class hurt attendance at our ASA state shoot.....can't see how it would do that. Would it help....probably.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bob, if you have more than 10 people in a qualifier, you could possibly not qualify. I haven't had that yet.

We didn't pay out at our qualifiers, but they did at the state. It was a nice check for some. :thumb:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Payback for a qualifier??? Are you saying there is a payback if you win your class in the qualifer??
> 
> 
> I can see where having a "qualifer" helps a ranges attendance. I just think its a joke to call it a qualifer, basically you pay the money and you have qualified.
> ...



The club does not have to a payback....but i think everyone of them does. Speaking for my state...we had a club not do a payback one time....that didn't sit well with all the shooters here in Florida....that are accustom to paybacks....so the next year they had one.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> Payback for a qualifier??? Are you saying there is a payback if you win your class in the qualifer??
> 
> 
> I can see where having a "qualifer" helps a ranges attendance. I just think its a joke to call it a qualifer, basically you pay the money and you have qualified.
> ...


See the envelopes in the shooters hands. That is cash. The winner also gets a $225.00 buckle. We paid out $2,115.00 at state. We also pay back cash at all of our 21 state qualifiers. These are the Hunter class top 5. If I remember right the 1st place shooter got $90.00 plus the buckle. We paid out thru 5th place.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Payback for a qualifier??? Are you saying there is a payback if you win your class in the qualifer??
> 
> 
> I can see where having a "qualifer" helps a ranges attendance. I just think its a joke to call it a qualifer, basically you pay the money and you have qualified.
> ...


Yes our qualifiers have low attendance and pretty much anyone who shows up and pays gets qualified.
But, if we had more shooters, over 10 per class there is a chance that some would.not qualify.
The asa says top 10 or 50% in each class qualify. Which ever number is higher.
Right now we just dont have that many shooters. 
And yes they should be doing paybacks.
Any amount of entry fees over $20 is supposed to go towards the payback.
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's not forget that Texas is HUGE! If we combined Virginia, Tennessee, Kentucky, North Carolina and Georgia we'd have a huge number of shooters. Most likely we would have more shooters than Texas so funding higher end awards would be much more doable. 

We need to upgrade the awards for _some _of the classes but I can't see how we can do it for all the classes.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Let's not forget that Texas is HUGE! If we combined Virginia, Tennessee, Kentucky, North Carolina and Georgia we'd have a huge number of shooters. Most likely we would have more shooters than Texas so funding higher end awards would be much more doable.
> 
> We need to upgrade the awards for _some _of the classes but I can't see how we can do it for all the classes.


Like, I stated before. Find sponsors to help. The bowls we were giving away were costing me (donation monies) arond $55.00


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

look at your qualifier and state championship paper work you are asked to fill out when registering. it gives a list of where your $20 to shoot a qualifier goes... from each shooter $10 stays with the host club, $5 goes to the ASA and $5 goes into the shooter pool fund for each class. the form also states that any amount over $20 is to be applied to the shooter pool or shooter payback fund.

In Kansas because of our size we pool all the funds from the qualifier and the state shoot and only do payouts at the state shoot. This has made the payouts for the state shoot larger. With that said the other reason it works for Kansas is because my club is the only ASA club in the state who is holding ASA shoots. As soon as another club in the state wants to hold a Qualifier then we would need to payout at each individual qualifier.

Marc


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Got it. I don't think we've seen a payback at the qualifiers in awhile, to my knowledge anyway.

I cant see whay we would turn away more than 10 shooters in a class if we are trying to up our numbers. More shooters at the state meet means more money for the host club, more money to the ASA, and more payback to the winning shooters.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Got it. I don't think we've seen a payback at the qualifiers in awhile, to my knowledge anyway.
> 
> I cant see whay we would turn away more than 10 shooters in a class if we are trying to up our numbers. More shooters at the state meet means more money for the host club, more money to the ASA, and more payback to the winning shooters.


It is HIGHLY unlikely anyone will get turned away. If you can get to more than one qualifier it is even more unlikely. Once your are qualified you are no longer counted in the "pool" of potential qualifiers if you shoot another qualifier. For example, at the first qualifier there are 10 shooters in Hunter. All 10 automatically qualify. At the next qualifier there are 18 shooters in Hunter. Of the 16 archers 6 have already qualified which means the 10 "unqualified" archers will automatically qualify.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

If you shoot 2 qualifiers, you qualify, no matter where you place and how many shooters.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Heck, being a lifetime member is the way to go. You don't need to qaulify, and can shoot any state championship.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Let's not forget that Texas is HUGE! If we combined Virginia, Tennessee, Kentucky, North Carolina and Georgia we'd have a huge number of shooters. Most likely we would have more shooters than Texas so funding higher end awards would be much more doable.
> 
> We need to upgrade the awards for _some _of the classes but I can't see how we can do it for all the classes.


Kent. You are right Texas is huge, but about 70% of our shooters come from Northeast Texas. Roughly from just west of Dallas/Ft. Worth to Tyler to Paris. The other 30% of the shooters come from other areas around the state. Qualifers in the DFW area can draw over 200 shooters. The farther we move out from this concentration of shooters the lower our participation. In 2011 we had the state championship at Archer's for Christ in Paris and we had 337 shooters. This years qualifer at Archer's for Christ had 215 shooters. Qualifiers out west and south will have 50 to 70 shooters on average.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> It was changed because people wanted something different....texas buckles are bought purchased by their shooters.... if your state wants buckles likke there's.....get a sponsor....
> 
> We gave big silver bowls here in florida.....but that c hanged this year...as my company went private....to international public...


That figures maybe one day someone will tell what the hell does the ASA do for a shooter. I ran a range first thing I sent a check for 330 for insurance. Second was money sent to the ASA for having the qualifier shoot. So what do you get for a 30 dollar membership not a dam thing.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I paid them out on the qualifier. I would charge 25 to shoot. The break down was 10 to the range per shooter. 5 went to the ASA for doing nothing. 10 was paid back to the shoots. If ten shooters shot in the class first paid 100.00 dollars. Under 18 I did charge the 10 dollars on the pay out. 

I normally charged 12 dollars for twenty five targets. So every qualifier I took a two dollar hit. Again the ASA help was nothing.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Didn't charge


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I think you're arguing with yourself again..



EROS said:


> I paid them out on the qualifier. I would charge 25 to shoot. The break down was 10 to the range per shooter. 5 went to the ASA for doing nothing. 10 was paid back to the shoots. If ten shooters shot in the class first paid 100.00 dollars. Under 18 I did charge the 10 dollars on the pay out.
> 
> I normally charged 12 dollars for twenty five targets. So every qualifier I took a two dollar hit. Again the ASA help was nothing.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

EROS said:


> That figures maybe one day someone will tell what the hell does the ASA do for a shooter. I ran a range first thing I sent a check for 330 for insurance. Second was money sent to the ASA for having the qualifier shoot. So what do you get for a 30 dollar membership not a dam thing.


You got a sticker, membership card and a patch didnt you?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

EROS said:


> That figures maybe one day someone will tell what the hell does the ASA do for a shooter. I ran a range first thing I sent a check for 330 for insurance. Second was money sent to the ASA for having the qualifier shoot. So what do you get for a 30 dollar membership not a dam thing.





EROS said:


> I paid them out on the qualifier. I would charge 25 to shoot. The break down was 10 to the range per shooter. 5 went to the ASA for doing nothing. 10 was paid back to the shoots. If ten shooters shot in the class first paid 100.00 dollars. Under 18 I did charge the 10 dollars on the pay out.
> 
> I normally charged 12 dollars for twenty five targets. So every qualifier I took a two dollar hit. Again the ASA help was nothing.


You can join the Illinois NFAA Chapter, the IAA. $60 for membership, $25 and $30 for a Championship and win a $2.85 medal "Made in China." Of course 2 Championships are two day events and must shoot both days - so over night stay, eats and whatever. But you got to the figure that $2.85 medal is worth quite a lot. And then the prestige of being a State Champion (any organization). Dang! If someone gives you a pat on the back and $ you can buy a cup of coffee....not at Starbucks, but....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Don't forget about the whitetail magazine.

Sounds like someone need a nap:sad:.Or he's still simmering about the 100 dollar gift card he lost out on .


----------

